# Has been a long time since....



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello All!

Have been away from the Forum for almost 8 months--sorry about that. Have been dealing with cancer issues--both human and canine. 

I wanted to let everyone know that we lost another member of our four-footed family to cancer--Scout, age 10.5, passed from liver cancer on October 19, 2016. She passed very peacefully at home in the company of her two dads. We miss her terribly. We now only have Hoover, our 3 year old to keep us company.

I noted that it was ironic--and sad--that all of the Goldens on my avatar are now gone. David and I considered them to be the "Big Three"--the first Goldens we had, living from 2000 until last week. Atticus, our heart dog, passed in August, 2012, Jordie in August 2015 and Scout in October 2016.

Hug your kids 'extra special' for us tonight. I've been trying to post photos using the drag and drop--but have been unsuccessful so far. Will keep trying.... Peace.

Scott J.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Scout. Cancer in our goldens is so cruel. You said you were dealing with human cancer also. My thoughts are with you as you grieve. Also positive thoughts for fighting human cancer!! RIP sweet Scout.


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Scout. It is so hard losing them but a relief that they are no longer suffering. Hope the battle against human cancer is more positive and your happy memories help you through the coming months.. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nice to see you again. I'm sorry to hear everything you and your family have been going through. My thoughts and prayers to those dealing with cancer.

Very sorry for your loss of Scout, I know you all miss her as well as Hoover does. 

Thinking of you all during this difficult and sad time.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about the passing of your Scout. I looked back at some threads and there is a wonderful memory of when she joined your family. She was very lucky to be with you and your pack. I hope it's some comfort that she was able to pass peacefully with both of you, her dads, there. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry you had another loss. We lost our girl, Sophie, almost 13 to bleeding tumor on liver on Oct. 12. Cancer clai9mks far, far to many of our goldens.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Scott I am so sorry to read about your recent loss of Scout. May you both find peace and continued strength as you continue the fight. My thoughts and prayers for you both and for Hoover also.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Scout. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for all of your losses...


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

So sorry for your loss....


----------

